# vettig dialect



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know what this expression means:

Ik vind Mechels een vettig dialect

Kind regards

Carlos


----------



## Kayla321

I would like to know that, too. 

_I think Mechels (Mechelen = town?) is a fatty/greasy dialect._


----------



## iKevin

Eerlijk gezegd nog nooit van gehoord ''een *vettig* accent''...
Ik denk dat het iets typisch Vlaams is, want ik kom het op Google alleen maar tegen op .be-sites.
Als ik moest gokken zou ik zeggen dat het verwijst naar een plattelands/boerachtig accentje. Zeg maar iemand die zo'n accent heeft dat (ver) van de standaardtaal afstaat en dat heel merkbaar is als die persoon spreekt... Kortom, een 'dik' accent volgens mij, maar dit is maar een gokje =P!


----------



## Joannes

Could mean a lot of things.. context?


----------



## CarlitosMS

Here is some more context:

Ik begrijp geen Mechels, ik vind het een vettig en plat dialect.


----------



## Ktke

iKevin said:


> Als ik moest gokken zou ik zeggen dat het verwijst naar een plattelands/boerachtig accentje. Zeg maar iemand die zo'n accent heeft dat (ver) van de standaardtaal afstaat en dat heel merkbaar is als die persoon spreekt... Kortom, een 'dik' accent volgens mij, maar dit is maar een gokje =P!


 
Dat is exact de betekenis die het volgens mij heeft.
Even terzijde: er zijn veel vettiger dialecten dan het Mechels en het is superverstaanbaar ;-).

--> so in English: apparently the speaker doesn't understand Mechels (a dialect indeed), and (I guess) thinks it's a very heavy accent. It's hard to find proper words in English, I don't know what words they use when talking about dialects. 'Vettig' and 'plat' usually have a negative connotation, but not necessarily.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ktke said:


> Dat is exact de betekenis die het volgens mij heeft.
> Even terzijde: er zijn veel vettiger dialecten dan het Mechels en het is superverstaanbaar ;-).
> 
> --> so in English: apparently the speaker doesn't understand Mechels (a dialect indeed), and (I guess) thinks it's a very heavy accent. It's hard to find proper words in English, I don't know what words they use when talking about dialects. 'Vettig' and 'plat' usually have a negative connotation, but not necessarily.



Thank you very much for your answer, I agree with you 100%. Actually, two good examples of "vettig" dialects are Antwerps and Tiens.


----------



## Beninjam

Think of the phrase "hoe vettiger, hoe prettiger". 
You could translate this as "the sleazier, the better" 
Indeed plat Mechels is héél vettig.


----------



## Donderdag

It's definitely meant to be negative, the speaker doesn't like the dialect at all.

Uncivilised is probably a bit too strong word for it, but that's close to what he means by vettig and plat.


----------

